# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  intrastat con Entratel

## alessio72

Qualcuno di Voi ha inviato i Modelli Intrastat con Entratel?
Possibile che ho inviato il file venerdi e in Entratel-Ricevute.....c'è ancora scritto  allo stato dell'elaborato ..." RICEVUTO"....ma ancora nessuna ricezione se scartato ,accettato o meno????
Vi risulta che sia "nella norma" la lentezza di Entratel per Intra???

----------


## doc emmett brown

è lentissimo perchè probabilmente entratel dovrà girare alle Dogane i file 
piuttosto succede che venga scartato un file contenente un elenco solo con codice errore 998 
non riusciamo a trovare che errore sia !!!!
qualcuno ha identica casistica??

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Io l'ho inviato anche venerdi. 
Un'ora fa mi ha rilasciato una sola ricevuta ossia "ZENT..." mancherebbe 
l'altra "TRB..."  e capitato anche a voi.  
Ciao

----------


## stagista

> Io l'ho inviato anche venerdi. 
> Un'ora fa mi ha rilasciato una sola ricevuta ossia "ZENT..." mancherebbe 
> l'altra "TRB..."  e capitato anche a voi.  
> Ciao

  Io l'ho inviato il 20/10 e il TRB mi è arrivato dopo due giorni con scarto per errore. 
Oggi ho ritrasmesso il file corretto ma è ancora in elaborazione.  :Frown:  
La ricevuta ZENT fa solo un controllo formale del file.
Ma se tra qualche giorno mi arriva di nuovo lo scarto che faccio?  :Confused:

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Forse AMARAMENTE conviene contattare l' AGENZIA DELLE DOGANE. 
Saluti

----------


## xd1976

con la ricevuta Zent non me lo accettava e l'ho inviata senza
ora attendo l'elaborazione del file TRA10 
inoltre per errore ho trasmesso due volte una stessa comunicazione  :Mad:  come faccio ad annullarla? 
ne rettifico una appena ho i protocolli?  :Frown:

----------


## stagista

> con la ricevuta Zent non me lo accettava e l'ho inviata senza
> ora attendo l'elaborazione del file TRA10 
> inoltre per errore ho trasmesso due volte una stessa comunicazione  come faccio ad annullarla? 
> ne rettifico una appena ho i protocolli?

  Penso ci penserà da solo il sistema a scartartela. 
Codice errore 002 - file già elaborato.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xd1976

l'ho pensato anche io ma non ne sono così sicuro dato che ha un numero progressivo diverso

----------


## doc emmett brown

> Io l'ho inviato il 20/10 e il TRB mi è arrivato dopo due giorni *con scarto per errore*. 
> Oggi ho ritrasmesso il file corretto ma è ancora in elaborazione.  
> La ricevuta ZENT fa solo un controllo formale del file.
> Ma se tra qualche giorno mi arriva di nuovo lo scarto che faccio?

  che errore Ti ha dato ??      

> carmine.vecchio Forse AMARAMENTE conviene contattare l' AGENZIA DELLE DOGANE. 
> Saluti

  se rispondessero al telefono ...  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## carmine.vecchio

Attenzione che le il file è unico, le ricevute sono due: ZENT..., TRB... 
Salute

----------


## stagista

[QUOTE=doc emmett brown;166367]che errore Ti ha dato ??   
Il mio problema era un altro.
La presentazione di luglio relativa al 2° trimestre l'avevo predisposta con Intr@web e poi inviata tramite Entratel. 
Adesso invece per il 3° trimestre ho predisposto il file con il mio programma contabile e quindi mi aveva riproposto lo stesso numero progressivo Intra.
Lo scarto segnalava errore 002 come se il file fosse già trasmesso.
Ora ho predisposto un nuovo file correggendo il numero progressivo e speriamo vada tutto ok. 
Per il tuo errore non ti posso aiutare ma trovo strano che nella seconda pagina della ricevuta Entratel non ti venga specificato che tipo di errore sia.
Nel mio caso c'era scritto.  :Confused:

----------


## studio.fabriani

Salve, sono nuova ed è la prima volta che scrivo quindi faccio un saluto generale a tutti...
anche io ho un problema con gli invii intrastat tramite entratel. Per errore ho impostato lo stesso numero progressivo di un elenco già mandato, ma la ricevuta dello scarto (con errore: "elenco già presentato") mi è pervenuta solo ieri quando il termine per la trasmissione telematica era già scaduto. Ora li ho mandati correttamente ma dovrò comunque pagare la sanzione di 52 euro per ritardato invio??? e se una società ha due elenchi uno per le vendite e uno per gli acquisti li devo pagare due volte? 
grazie mille

----------


## robil

> Salve, sono nuova ed è la prima volta che scrivo quindi faccio un saluto generale a tutti...
> anche io ho un problema con gli invii intrastat tramite entratel. Per errore ho impostato lo stesso numero progressivo di un elenco già mandato, ma la ricevuta dello scarto (con errore: "elenco già presentato") mi è pervenuta solo ieri quando il termine per la trasmissione telematica era già scaduto. Ora li ho mandati correttamente ma dovrò comunque pagare la sanzione di 52 euro per ritardato invio??? e se una società ha due elenchi uno per le vendite e uno per gli acquisti li devo pagare due volte? 
> grazie mille

  Si tratta di un adempimento dichiarativo. Direi che è opportuno verificare se si possa usufruire dei 5 giorni a disposizione in caso di scarto del file inviato entro i termini. Direi di si. In caso positivo non ci sarebbe nessun ravvedimento da fare. A parte l'invio del file corretto ovviamente.

----------


## studio.fabriani

Grazie
studio fabriani

----------


## ilbarone25

Salve colleghi, 
vorrei farvi una domanda riguardo l'invio Intrastat con Entratel che per molti di voi sembrerà banale, ma è la prima volta che mi accingo a inviarne uno con questo sistema. Per effettuare l'invio con Entratel occorre qualche autorizzazione da parte delle dogane? O  bisogna verificare il file solo con Intr@web ? 
Grazie in anticipo per le risposte

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve colleghi, 
> vorrei farvi una domanda riguardo l'invio Intrastat con Entratel che per molti di voi sembrerà banale, ma è la prima volta che mi accingo a inviarne uno con questo sistema. Per effettuare l'invio con Entratel occorre qualche autorizzazione da parte delle dogane? O  bisogna verificare il file solo con Intr@web ? 
> Grazie in anticipo per le risposte

  Evidentemente l'ADE lo spiega. 
Entratel
Intrastat
soggetto delegato
soggetto obbligato
Trasmissione telematica
controllo file di trasmissione 
saluti,
.

----------


## ilbarone25

Intanto grazie per la risposta,
Dove lo spiega c'è un link cui posso fare riferimento?

----------


## forstmeier

> Intanto grazie per la risposta,
> Dove lo spiega c'è un link cui posso fare riferimento?

  Occorre cercare sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate aggiungendo *qualche parola significativa* con il motore della ricerca. 
saluti,
.

----------


## dott.mamo

In caso di errore 002 per errato numero progressivo del modello presentato, se si reinvia il tutto correggendo il numero ma oltre il termine del 25 del mese, si incorre nella sanzione o no?

----------

